# Hair Cut Ideas Asap



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

BEFORE:











AFTER: 




















It's a little poofy. haha but im still figuring out styling for this look. i might get her to give me side bangs as right now it's pretty much just layered with a v cut in back. What do you think?? I think next time i will just do layers and side bangs and keep the length of my hair longer. haha!! i kinda already miss my hair but it grows back ridiculously fast so no worries plus the bf loves it and i like it too!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, you've got beautiful hair! I'd go with a simple cut - maybe sideswept bangs and lots of layers, how short do you wanna go?


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_Wow, you've got beautiful hair! I'd go with a simple cut - maybe sideswept bangs and lots of layers, how short do you wanna go?_

 
awww thanks!! 

i wanna go to mid back or just slightly higher than that. Being my first cut ever i want to do something that i will be able to get used to and style. I like your idea!!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds good! don't forget to show us after pics!


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

........


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would do some side swept bangs and long layers that start a little below your chin.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas all!!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice! Yeah I say go for the side swept bangs - if your hair grows really fast then you should have no worries! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_Nice! Yeah I say go for the side swept bangs - if your hair grows really fast then you should have no worries! Thanks for sharing your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im def gonna try. My mom and dad aren't very happy with this look though seeing as they liked me with long hair. lol. I don't know how my mom is going to react if i get side swept bangs. haha...she already thinks my new hair cut is impractical and that i looked better with plain long hair. LOL!!! She'll be like why'd you get it cut so now you always have hair in your face. haha!! yup np!!!


----------



## zerin (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_Im def gonna try. My mom and dad aren't very happy with this look though seeing as they liked me with long hair. lol. I don't know how my mom is going to react if i get side swept bangs. haha...she already thinks my new hair cut is impractical and that i looked better with plain long hair. LOL!!! She'll be like why'd you get it cut so now you always have hair in your face. haha!! yup np!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i kno how brown parents can be...but yeh u gotta be rebellious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....i do many crazy things wit my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol its fun


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_i kno how brown parents can be...but yeh u gotta be rebellious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....i do many crazy things wit my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol its fun_

 
ahah!! if i did somethin really out there my fiance would freak. lollll!! not to mention his parents as well...lol.


----------



## macchristyy (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe lots of layers with side swept bangs. it would look hot since you have really nice full hair =)


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchristyy* 

 
_maybe lots of layers with side swept bangs. it would look hot since you have really nice full hair =)_

 
i actually already got my hair cut but i did make another thread because im considering getting highlights and those side bangs that i wanted. my hair has pretty much grown back to where it used to be but i plan on keeping the length but gettin side bangs.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you're hair is GORGEOUS and I'm jealous! It looks so healthy.

I would definitely go for side swept bangs- I've had them since I was 12 or 13 and I never want to get rid of them. I think they'd look gorgeous on you.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh my goodness, you're hair is GORGEOUS and I'm jealous! It looks so healthy.

I would definitely go for side swept bangs- I've had them since I was 12 or 13 and I never want to get rid of them. I think they'd look gorgeous on you._

 
haha!! thanks!! 

i've wanted to get them for awhile but my parents dont really get why i would need to get my hair cut and why i dont want to keep it simple. lol. This is only going to be my second hair cut ever!! haha!! i hope that they look great and if they do then im definately gonna be keeping the look for awhile.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2008)

Long side swept bangs (to bring attention to your beautiful eyes) with long layers & maybe just a couple inches off the length because your hair is so beautiful long.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 25, 2008)

i love love love how everyone is posting in this thread and not the new one...i might as well just update this one. 

thank you elegant one!! i just went and got my hair cut and will be posting pics in my other thread that has to do with highlighting which i will be getting done in 2 wks time.


----------

